

Ask HN: Coolest iPhone App UI/UX's? Post Your Favorite - HackrNwsDesignr

My favorite (and their website for that matter):<p>http://awesome.taskrabbit.com/017e0<p>Twitter, Robotcat Apps (Outside Weather App), TeaApp, and despite their situation, AirBnB, all come to mind. Any others?
======
domino
Summify
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/summify/id446082229?mt=8&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/summify/id446082229?mt=8&ls=1)

------
HackrNwsDesignr
clickable <http://awesome.taskrabbit.com/017e0>

(email is just for new macbook air contest, you can download the app w/o it,
just don't enter your email if you don't want to try to win)

